# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Отзывы о сайте

## Домик в деревне

Товарищи, ну как вам сайт, функциональность, оформление?
Дизайн еще немного изменится. Будет сделан симпатичный баннер.
Что бы хотелось иметь для комфортного общения? Что выглядит/работает неправильно или некрасиво?

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Жаль, что нельзя вставить линеечку. Хорошо, если будет видно какого возраста детки

----------


## Амина

Вставка изображения как-то замороченно...

----------


## Амина

И будет здорово, если под/рядом с аватарой будет видно сколько деток, имена и возраст(дата рождения)

----------


## Noireverte

> Вставка изображения как-то замороченно...


Да. Упрощено.




> Хорошо, если будет видно какого возраста детки





> И будет здорово, если под/рядом с аватарой будет видно сколько деток, имена и возраст(дата рождения)


Пытаемся сделать.

----------


## Jazz

А у нас на сайте время не перевелось на летнее.

----------


## Noireverte

> А у нас на сайте время не перевелось на летнее.


Перевелось 

Проверьте опции даты и времени в *настройках форума*, должно быть как на приложенной картинке.

----------


## yakudza

Хотелось бы иметь возможность редактировать и удалять записи в своем дневнике ))

----------


## yakudza

По поводу дизайна. 
Хочется, чтобы у разных разделов был свой фон с бледненькими рисуночками. Я, правда, не знаю, где их брать. 
Например, записи в дневниках - фон с открытой книгой, блокнотом или тетрадью, перо и чернильница. Цветное изображение с сильно уменьшенной яркостью. 
Под статьи, например, весенний цветочный фон (например, как у меня на мэйле). 

Ну как-то так...

----------


## Noireverte

> Хотелось бы иметь возможность редактировать и удалять записи в своем дневнике ))


Такая возможность есть. Надо навести указатель на заголовок записи, справа появится желтый карандашик . Нажмите на него.




> Хочется, чтобы у разных разделов был свой фон с бледненькими рисуночками. Я, правда, не знаю, где их брать. 
> Например, записи в дневниках - фон с открытой книгой, блокнотом или тетрадью, перо и чернильница. Цветное изображение с сильно уменьшенной яркостью. 
> Под статьи, например, весенний цветочный фон (например, как у меня на мэйле).


Надеюсь, со временем доберемся и до этого. Пока решаются более простые и важные задачи

----------


## mamaRita

хочется видеть время написания постов в форуме, а то непонятно, насколько написавшему человеку данная тема еще актуальна

----------


## Noireverte

> хочется видеть время написания постов в форуме, а то непонятно, насколько написавшему человеку данная тема еще актуальна


Над вашим постом в данный момент написано "23 минуты назад". Разве это не информативнее, чем "01.04.10 14:45"? То есть нет необходимости высчитывать, как давно был написан пост. Если это не так, поправьте.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Хорошо если будет кнопочка "вверх страницы"

----------


## Noireverte

> Хорошо если будет кнопочка "вверх страницы"


Кнопка называется Ctrl+Home

----------


## Домик в деревне

mamaRita, если в списке тем на форуме навести мышкой на автора поста, то отобразится, когда была создана запись. это имелось ввиду, да? =)

----------


## Noireverte

> Хорошо, если будет видно какого возраста детки





> И будет здорово, если под/рядом с аватарой будет видно сколько деток, имена и возраст(дата рождения)


Деток можно вписать в *Настройках профиля*, а также разделе *Обо мне* (кнопка наверху *Мой профиль*, затем вкладка *Обо мне*, нажмите  для редактирования).
Пять полей пока хватит?

----------


## yakudza

А я хочу поблагодарить создателей за возможность вести дневник на сайте. Вообще, статьи, дневник и форум - три разных варианта общения, и они прекрасно дополняют друг друга.  :Smile:

----------


## yakudza

Олесь, а может стихи выделить от статей в отдельную категорию?

----------


## kazangi

присоединяюсь, плюс к стихам можно всякие другие художественные произведения выкладывать

----------


## yakudza

ой, sorry, они и так в отдельной категории ))

----------


## Амина

А редактировать свои сообщения нельзя?

----------


## Jazz

На собственном опыте убедилась, что можно, но только в течение 10 минут после первой отправки сообщения.  Хотелось бы побольше - для любителя подредактировать и подулучшить.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ага, хорошо! Сделаем так, что статью можно будет редактировать 15 минут. Если отредактировать в течение 2х минут, то не появится приписка, что было отредактировано, если больше, то появится. Это автоматически так работает.

----------


## Амина

А почему нельзя сделать так, чтобы все время была возможность редактировать? Я первый раз такое встречаю...

----------


## Noireverte

> На собственном опыте убедилась, что можно, но только в течение 10 минут после первой отправки сообщения.  Хотелось бы побольше - для любителя подредактировать и подулучшить.


Увеличено до 15 минут. Специально для перфекционистов (к числу которых отношусь я сам): если сразу после отправки сообщения вы заметили описку или пропущенную запятую, у вас есть 2 минуты на "незаметную" правку, то есть без пометки о редактировании.




> А почему нельзя сделать так, чтобы все время была возможность редактировать? Я первый раз такое встречаю...


Можно, но не нужно. Здесь все взрослые люди, а взрослые люди вполне могут отвечать за свои слова. То есть не должно быть возможности так отредактировать пост, как будто ничего не говорил или "имел в виду совсем другое". А если имел в виду другое, то можно пояснить свои слова в последующих постах. Это нормальная практика на тематических форумах  :Слингопапа2:   :Беременная мама:

----------


## Jazz

Обнаружила еще одну штуку. Захожу на форум, авторизуюсь, просматриваю новые посты и темы. Решаю где-нибудь что-нибудь написать. Начинаю высказываться, но тут мелкий требует внимания. Бросаю недописанное. Через время возвращаюсь, дописываю, отправляю, а не отправляется. Не понмю, что конкретно пишет, но смысл в том, что он меня не узнает, как будто я незарегистрирована или не авторизовалась. Приходится сочинять заново... ((((
Подскажите, пжл, юзеру, что бы такого сделать, чтобы это не повторялось? (кроме копирования в буфер перед отправкой - на всякий случай)))))

----------


## Noireverte

> Не понмю, что конкретно пишет, но смысл в том, что он меня не узнает, как будто я незарегистрирована или не авторизовалась. Приходится сочинять заново... ((((


Говорит, что надо обновить страницу, или приходится вводить логин-пароль заново?




> Подскажите, пжл, юзеру, что бы такого сделать, чтобы это не повторялось? (кроме копирования в буфер перед отправкой - на всякий случай)))))


Практика показывает, что копировать в буфер перед отправкой всегда имеет смысл, особенно когда пост долго сочинялся

----------


## mamaRita

картиночка прикольная :Smile: ) Красивенько вверху стало!

----------


## Домик в деревне

mamaRita, очень рада, что вам понравилось. нам очень хотелось, чтобы было оригинально и симпатично.
иллюстрация выполнена Настей Ларкиной, с которой я училась в школе, она сейчас работает дизайнером.

----------


## mamaRita

Супер! Насте спасибо, очень стильненько!

----------


## Noireverte

> Хорошо если будет кнопочка "вверх страницы"


Такая кнопка есть в правом нижнем углу каждой страницы. Называется *Вверх*. Где-то еще надо ее добавить?

----------


## Амина

Да, я тоже пришла картинку отметить! Классно!

----------


## yakudza

сразу как-то весело стало на странице ))

----------


## kosharrr

И мне очень-очень понравилась картинка ) подумала неужели уже интернет кишит идеями о ЕР, оказалось, что специально сделанная, но это ничуть не уменьшает суперскость ни картинки, ни сайта  :Smile:  Молодчаги девчонки !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Noireverte

> Обнаружила еще одну штуку. Захожу на форум, авторизуюсь, просматриваю новые посты и темы. Решаю где-нибудь что-нибудь написать. Начинаю высказываться, но тут мелкий требует внимания. Бросаю недописанное. Через время возвращаюсь, дописываю, отправляю, а не отправляется.


Тут есть такая штука "таймаут сессии". По умолчанию 15 минут. Сильно увеличивать его не рекомендуется из соображений безопасности. Сколько нужно времени на дописывание поста: полчаса, час?

----------


## Stace

Никак не соображу как вставить аватар. Вроде не новичок у форумах, НО...
Вобщем привыкнуть еще нужно к расположению, к особенностям...

----------


## Noireverte

> Никак не соображу как вставить аватар


Аватар меняется *там*. Попасть на эту страницу можно также, нажав наверху справа _Кабинет_, затем в левом столбце _Изменить аватар_. Обратите внимание, что в настройках отдельно загружаются аватар и фотография. Аватар отображается в сообщениях форума, а фотография в записях дневника.

----------


## Jazz

*Noireverte*, да тут не скажешь, насколько увеличивать - дети существа малопредсказуемые.  Если увеличение может повлиять на безопасность сайта, то лучше оставьте все, как есть. Уже наловчилась копировать написанное.  Просто я с таким впервые столкнулась, подумала, может, что не так делаю.

----------


## Noireverte

Время сессии увеличено до получаса.

----------


## Noireverte

До сегодняшнего дня уведомления о личных сообщениях и новых ответах в темах с подпиской приходили по электронной почте с опозданием. Теперь письма отправляются мгновенно.

----------


## yakudza

Нельзя ли сделать так, чтобы на главной странице с определенной периодичностью менялись статьи? Бывают же у нас небольшие периоды затишья на форуме и в дневниках. А статей уже довольно много. Я, например, просматривала их все, но что-то было неактуально, а сейчас может заинтересовать. То есть, например, каждые 48 часов статьи сдвигаются на одну или меняются все 6 на новые 6 (в смысле уже подзабытые старые). 
А только что размещенную свежую статью можно закрепить, как на форуме первые темы.

Не знаю, возможно ли это технически? Но, думаю, так сайт был бы динамичнее.

----------


## yakudza

А еще подумалось, что надо бы собрать в кучку основную информацию по важным компонентам ЕР: слинги, гв, сс, высаживание, пед. прикорм, гнездование и, не знаю, может что-то еще?
Может быть в виде закрепленной в самом начале темы на форуме с ссылками на статьи с базовой информацией, может быть залить эти самые статьи в собственно "статьи", вкладку Определения. А то не все пользователи ЕР от и до, кто-то чего-то не знает (я вот про гнездование только что услышала краем уха), а есть еще и совсем неподготовленные мамочки, которые идут сюда именно за теорией, а не только за нашей практикой.

----------


## Noireverte

> Нельзя ли сделать так, чтобы на главной странице с определенной периодичностью менялись статьи?


К сожалению, стандартными средствами это сделать нельзя. Но идея хорошая, при возможности реализуем.




> А еще подумалось, что надо бы собрать в кучку основную информацию по важным компонентам ЕР: слинги, гв, сс, высаживание, пед. прикорм, гнездование и, не знаю, может что-то еще?


Надо. Осталось найти того, кто этим займется

----------


## lastochka

Очень давно хочу спросить...и все время стесняюсь..Это только мне плохо видно, на сайте сейчас человек или нет? это мааааааааааааааааааалюсен  ькая точечка неопределенного цвета(причем я не всегда своими близорукими глазами в линзах могу определить, какого она цвета, зеленого или прозрачного). Это доставляет много неудобств на мой взгляд. Захожу на форум и не вижу, на сайте чел или нет. Хочу с кем-нибудь пообщаться, чтобы ответили вот прямо сейчас, и опять не знаю с кем, потому что не понимаю,здесь человек или уже ушел..В этом плане однокл просто рулят. Там мигает яркая оранжевая запись, и сразу все ясно. Эта запись и на форумах всех видна, и в личке...Можно как-то в этом направлении поработать?

----------


## Noireverte

Сейчас видно? Увеличил в 4 раза.

----------


## lastochka

Это шутка? Ну а строкой никак нельзя сделать? а то точечки эти...Что-то не то с ними, резкость, что ли, не та...Короче, ладно. Если народу нра, то я сворачиваю претензии. буду привыкать.

----------


## kazangi

я не вижу изменений, я эту точку вообще только сейчас заметила, потому что про нее написали тут. я смотрю кто на сайте на форуме, там внизу написано кто присутствует

----------


## Noireverte

Это не шутка. Это у тебя в браузере закэшированы старые картинки. Нажми Ctrl+F5, затем F5. А еще лучше, удали кэш браузера. Эти "точки" сейчас громадные: в 4 раза больше, чем были.

----------


## Panda

гы, я только что узнала, что можно определить по точке, кто сейчас на сайте ))) точки здоровенные (зеленые), и теперь они на ник-нейм частично заходят )))

----------


## lastochka

хм, да, стало крупнее, но гораздо менее эстетично((((

----------


## lastochka

а вот слова кэш(в компьютерной лексике) и браузер  мне неизвестны. Вечером с мужем буду разбирать.Так что если несложно, давайте выражаться более понятливыми словами и желательно с перечнем непосредственных действий(вот как про нажать CTRL F5)

----------


## yakudza

> Надо. Осталось найти того, кто этим займется


А можно темы на форуме в разделы объединить? При условии, что я займусь разбивкой? Тогда будет нагляднее. Интересные темы, в которых давно не пишут, все равно будут на глазах, а то на пятую страницу не всегда пойдешь.

----------


## Noireverte

Пожалуйста, предлагай разделы. Ограничения:
разделы следует создавать, исходя из уже имеющихся тем (т.е. не надо создавать "про запас");разделов должно быть как можно меньше.

----------


## yakudza

ок, буду думать

----------


## Домик в деревне

kiara в личной беседе предложила сделать 3 раздела. 1 - до рождения 2 - рождение 3 - после рождения
Мне понравилось. Берем?
в ДО РОЖДЕНИЯ все вопросы по зачатию и беременности, в РОЖДЕНИЕ - роды, После - все по уходу, воспитанию, развитию. 
ммм?

----------


## yakudza

хорошая идея вообще. Но исходя из наполнения именно нашего форума, я думаю, она нам не подходит. На данный момент у нас большинство тем (95) про "после рождения" беременность и роды - 5. Хочется покучнее расположить темы про слинги и гв, а то что-то уже забылось, что-то начинает повторяться. И чтобы удобнее было ориентироваться во всем по уходу, воспитанию и развитию.

----------


## yakudza

Честно говоря я разбивку уже сделала, но готова обсуждать любые варианты!
1 ГВ             
2 чтобы наш сайт был уютным               
3 где купить, что продать, кому подарить	
4  будьте здоровы	
5 сс	
6 воспитание, развитие, психология	
7 беременность и роды	
8 слинги, слингокуртки, рюкзачки  	
9 дом	
10 встречи, мероприятия	
11 прививки	
12 высаживание и горшок	
13 педприкорм	
14 вопросы начинающей мамы

порядок может быть изменен. Если такое количество разделов нас устроит, напишу, что куда я разнесла, будем дальше обсуждать.

----------


## kazangi

а куда делось видео о слингпараде в Калуге?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оно все там же в разделе Видео http://kalugadeti.ru/content.php?3-видео
Просто не на первой странице!

----------


## kazangi

аа, я не там искала значит)))

----------


## kiara

Девочки, можно я свои 5 коп вставлю? Про разбивку...Это исключительно мое вИдение - хочется, чтобы именно этот форум и сайт был другой, совсем иной, ожидать хочется от него не привычных "стройных рядов" тысячи мамских форумов, а простого, такого душевного и человеческого... Разбивка - как самое важное в жизни: три этапа в жизни любой женщины и в жизни семьи - это "до" , "во время" и "после". Вчерась ночью осенило - есть еще один этап - вечный - "в процессе" так сказать - вечные темы...например о шмотках))))))))))))
А наполняемость форума будет, обязательно, просто сейчас здесь люди, которые уже "после", но ведь будут и те, что "до", и что " во время". Кааак забеременею и устрою тут такое наполнение, как сказала Олеся - с присущей мне рефлексией))))))))))) У меня на редакции сейчас немного моих статей,  закончу вычитку, буду выкладывать...
Ведь сайт с перспективой создан, верно)
Да и раздел может же иметь внутреннюю структуру, темы можно структурировать уже в самом разделе...И названия - может не надо так ...эээ...так, официально что ли...Как-то теплее все назвать.

----------


## Домик в деревне

ДАААА!!! 
вот хочется, чтобы разделов было не много изначально, чтобы не было такого бардака и пустышек, как на тысячах мамских форумах. и чтобы были душевные названия. поэтому мы как-то не торопились вообще их делать. хочется именно хорошей идеи. 
мне вот нравится самое элементарное про разделение на 3 части для начала, а потом посмотреть, как все это дело будет. примериться.
Катя права, сейчас речь все больше идет о ПОСЛЕ, но, ведь, будет же и ДО и ВО ВРЕМЯ... а уже в них можно делить на подфорумы, но желательно, чтобы шаг вглубь был один. т.е. форум и подфорум, без под-под форумов. 
Девочки, кто еще читает нас, что думаете????

----------


## kazangi

я кстати, больше поддерживаю 3 раздела, и в раздел ДО написала бы пару вопросов))

----------


## yakudza

ну хорошо, я согласна. душевность и правда хочется сохранить))))))
 давайте сделаем до, во время, после и еще один типо всё остальное - про дом, про сайт, про встречи, продайка?

----------


## yakudza

причем эти разделы положим на тот же уровень где песочница, вместо "открытый форум" ? тогда новых уровней вообще не будет, чтобы глубоко не закапываться

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вот и договорились. Только как именно называем? 
До рождения
Рождение 
После рождения

и

Вечные темы?

----------


## yakudza

мне нравится))))

----------


## Noireverte

Разделы созданы, можешь перемещать темы.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ой, разделы созданы, нужно придумать красивое описание им. То, что мелкими буквами под названием. Мой вариант.

До рождения. Зачатие и подготовка к нему, беременность и мысли о предстоящих родах.
Рождение. Роды и все вопросы по родовому процессу + первые 40 дней после родов.
После рождения. Уход за младенцем. Ребенок до года, после года, до трех лет и старше. Вопросы воспитания. Высаживание. Грудное вскармливание. Ношение на руках и в слингах.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Можно пока поставить это описание, а потом поменять, когда появятся еще мысли, да?

----------


## Noireverte

Описания добавлены.

----------


## kazangi

ой, зашла, а тут такая красота!

----------


## yakudza

мне тоже нравится)))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Таки хочется какие-то более душевные и менее сухие описания к разделам. Дайте мозгового штурма, а? Предложите чего-нибудь более ласкового, пожалуйста!

----------


## kazangi

я что-то не пойму, а линеечки можно куда-то сделать?

----------


## Noireverte

К сожалению, нельзя.

----------


## kazangi

а когда-нибудь можно будет? или насовсем нельзя?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Пока точно нельзя. Нет технической возможности.
А так ли оно нужно? Обычно в линеечках пишут инфу про детишек, у нас сейчас можно написать ее строкой справа от аватара, там где про 1е-2е чудеса. 
Ну и на форумах обычно с линеечками пока их пролистаешь.... уже забудешь, о чем читал.

----------


## yakudza

Дорогие товарищи! На одноклассниках существует группа "KalugaDeti_Ru". Многие из вас там состоят))
Группа была создана в поддержку нашего сайта. Предполагалось, что мы все добавим ее себе на страницу, и все, кто к нам заходят, её увидят, а если заинтересуются, то и посетят.
А еще предполагалось, что мы будем приглашать в нее потенциальных пользователей из числа наших друзей. Многие таки делают. Спасибо!

В этой группе есть тема, куда можно добавлять новости. Я периодически стараюсь это делать, но вдруг пропускаю что-то интересное? Добавляйте новости, если считаете нужным!
Еще недавно появилась тема "Давайте познакомимся". Если это не тайна, можно написать, под каким ником пишете на сайте именно вы. Или просто что-то о себе.

----------


## yakudza

И ещё. Сегодня в группе была создана тема "Отзывы о сайте".
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, своими мыслями на этот счет. Что нравится, что нет. Какая информация оказалась для вас наиболее ценной. Интересно ли вам общение в таком формате.

Повторюсь, что группа создана в поддержку нашего любимого сайта. Но без нашей с вами поддержки она не работает! Так давайте уделим ей немного своего внимания!

Ведь новые пользователи на сайте - это новые интересные темы, дневники, истории, да и просто люди, с которыми интересно и приятно общаться!

Спасибо!

----------


## yakudza

В комментариях к одной из записей моего дневника оказалось очень много полезной информации. Как бы мне сделать из этого отдельную тему на форуме (или залить в уже существующую)? Просто перепостить всё?

----------


## Noireverte

Просто перепости, других вариантов нет.

----------


## kazangi

ой, я теперь форум мелко вижу и сбоку дневники - так задумано?

----------


## Noireverte

Это эксперимент. Там справа есть большая двойная стрелка. При нажатии на нее боковая панель скроется.

----------


## kazangi

аа, понятно... непривычно)))

----------


## yakudza

Сегодня у нашего сайта официальный ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!   :Двойня в слинге: 

От всей души поздравляем тебя! Желаем расти, процветать, просвещать и дарить общение всем тем, кому это так необходимо, еще многие и многие годы!!!   

Отдельныая благодарность создателям: Домик в деревне и Noireverte!!! 

УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Амина

УРРРА!!!! Поздравляем!!!))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

А ведь и правда!! Ураа! Катюш, как здорово, что ты вспомнила =) Уже год, быстро же он пролетел. Кто-то родить, успел, кто-то забеременел, кто-то свой бизнес открыл, дом купил, построил =) Жизнь идет!
Большое спасибо за такой уютный уголок, где можно поговорить!

----------


## kiara

Ура- с Днем рождения!!!!!! 
А я то вчера , вернее сегодня ночью, думаю, у кого это ДР?))))) Оказывается у форума )))))))))
Спасибо, ребят за этот форум, здесь я познакомилась с замечательными людьми!
Процветания нашему общему интернет-домику!!!

----------


## Polixenia

сижу, туплю... нужна помощь зала))) завела наконец-то дневник! и даже запись в нем сделала! только че-то она нигде не высвечивается... что делаю не так?

----------


## Noireverte

Записи не видно. Вы сами ее видите? Если нет, создайте еще раз. Если да, начните редактировать запись (желтый карандашик возле названия) и проверьте "Статус записи". Возможно, там стоит время, которое еще не наступило.

----------


## Polixenia

Спасибо, сейчас буду пробовать. 

Сама запись вижу, когда захожу в свой профиль, в раздел "Страницы дневника".

----------


## Polixenia

эх... не понимаю, в чем проблема((( Захожу в раздел "Управление дневником", далее - "Страницы дневника". Высвечивается моя запись. Желтый карандашик вижу, а "Статуса записи" не вижу(((

----------


## Noireverte

Вот она: http://kalugadeti.ru/blog.php?cp=13

"Страницы дневника" (неудачное название) - это дополнительная информация о дневнике, что-то типа профиля. Они не появляются в общем списке записей, их невозможно комментировать.

Создавать записи надо в другом месте:

1. Зайти в Дневники.
2. Нажать кнопку "Новая запись" справа вверху.

----------


## Polixenia

получилось!)))

спасибо за помощь!)

----------


## kiara

Олесик,  у меня вот такое предложение, а не могла бы ты разместить пару-тройку-все статьи Ольги Писарик? Я тут ЖЖ освоила, так просто не могу оторваться от неё-от Ольги Писарик в смысле))) Я так вижу, так чувствую, так понимаю - слово в слово...Мне кажется, было бы всем интересно почитать... Озерова отлично пишет, но Писарик как-то живее что ли и больше в ЕР-ском ключе...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Да, Оксан, я очень хочу. Я все собираюсь духом написать ей, попросить разрешения. Напишу сегодня. Надеюсь, что не откажет.

----------


## Амина

А у нас нельзя в один фотоальбом разным пользователям фотографии добавлять? Было бы здорово собрать фото со слингпарада в одном альбоме. Да и потом со встреч в "Леле"...

----------


## Noireverte

Пока нельзя. Но я подумаю над этим.

----------


## Амина

Спасибо)  Мы очень надеемся, что все получится)

----------


## kazangi

а если создать новый аккаунт и всем сказать пароль от него, тогда можно будет всем скинуть фотки в одно место.

----------


## Noireverte

Можно и так сделать в качестве временного решения. Только пароль сказать не всем, а тем, кто собирается пользоваться.

Второй вариант - пусть каждый создает свой альбом, и выкладывайте ссылки в одно место. Разные фотоаппараты - разные альбомы.

----------


## yakudza

Главная страница, колонка справа: "Популярные темы". Мне кажется лучше будет "Популярные темы Форума". А?

----------


## Noireverte

Дорогие пользователи, теперь на наш сайт можно заходить с учетной записью Facebook и отправлять сообщения на свою страницу новостей.

Вы также можете связать свои учетные записи на KalugaDeti и Facebook, что позволит не вводить логин-пароль на сайте, если вы уже залогинены на Facebook. Чтобы это сделать, нужно нажать кнопку fConnect наверху, не выходя из своего аккаунта KalugaDeti. При необходимости авторизуйтесь в Facebook и затем нажмите кнопку "Связать учетные записи". Это действие обратимо - связью можно управлять в личном кабинете:

http://kalugadeti.ru/profile.php?do=editconnections

----------

